# Mobjack



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The Specks are in Mobjack . . . Shhhh.


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

No there aren't, specs do not like the mobjack. No specs there at all...no reds either


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Mobcrack said:


> No there aren't, specs do not like the mobjack. No specs there at all...no reds either


I don't like catching fish either. [so when are we going?....]


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Is that some type of fish? Ive never heard of them ?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

nope a kind of virus, it takes ahold of you and consumes you!!! Stay away, stay very far away


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Wilber said:


> The Specks are in Mobjack . . . Shhhh.


wilber, i've been checking my pm box and haven't seen my gps coordinates in there. please resend! lol


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

It's a speckled Easter egg hunt.

And there is no GPS on the yak, I'm old school.

PS Don't use a stringer, the sharks love them Specks.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Wilber said:


> PS Don't use a stringer, the sharks love them Specks.


not worried about that Wilber, i gotta get one first! lol Hope all is well


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Is there really specks in mob jack or is this some trick lol I want to get some I know that is a real secret fish


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

There are a few, but it's a big a$$ Bay. The biggest problem is they won't be where they were last weekend, so the game starts all over again. Reset.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sometimes it's like fishing at OBX 
Should have been here last week or
Come back next week!


----------

